# Weather Exposed



## LHConstruction (Apr 13, 2011)

What is the standard definition for a weather exposed surface? I have the UBC section 24 definition in front of me and know of the idea that if an opening is less than half the depth of the overhang above it that it is not weather exposed, but this does not (always) make sense, especially when windows are involved. Consider the following two scenarios: suppose you have a wall 50' high that has a roof that extends 20'. On this wall there is a window that is 4' high and is located 1' below the overhang. It would seem as though this window is not weather exposed. Next consider the same window located 1' from the ground. This window would be weather exposed. What definition of weather exposed would be able to explain situations such as this? Thank you for your help.


----------

